# Sharing some music from a new Star Wars game, Jedi: Fallen Order



## Huilunsoittaja

Composers Gordy Haab and Stephen Barton were tasked with sounding like John Williams. They definitely achieved that orchestration-wise, but even the melodies are very effective as leitmotifs. In fact, I think I like these themes more than what has occurred in the recent Sequel Trilogy.

Some of my favorites:






This one is tear-jerker for me, when the protagonist almost dies (for real, he has a lot of narrow escapes, but this time is the most severe injury):


----------

